# Rock hard brake pedal, no power assist - help! Passat VR6



## Roarer (Jun 18, 2009)

Early Passat VR6; just replaced the ABS pump and bled the brakes. The pedal has no power assist now and is hard as a rock. It will stop the car , but . . . . Any ideas?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rock hard brake pedal, no power assist - help! Passat VR6 (Roarer)*

Did you distrub the vaccum line to the booster when doing work on the system?...I've seen guys put on new vaccum line and get the check valve on backwards so no vaccum can get to the booster..check valve should flow towards engine manifold and away from booster..ie you can suck air thru it on manifiold side, but not on booster side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roarer (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Rock hard brake pedal, no power assist - help! Passat VR6 (spitpilot)*

Good thought and something I'd probably do, but there is no booster on the ABS system.


----------



## Roarer (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Rock hard brake pedal, no power assist - help! Passat VR6 (Roarer)*

So, I read on another post somewhere that if you don't use the VAGCOM to recycle the abs unit, then try locking the brakes to activate the abs and let it cycle itself. And damn if it didn't work! Brakes have loosened right up, back to normal.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rock hard brake pedal, no power assist - help! Passat VR6 (Roarer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roarer* »_So, I read on another post somewhere that if you don't use the VAGCOM to recycle the abs unit, then try locking the brakes to activate the abs and let it cycle itself. And damn if it didn't work! Brakes have loosened right up, back to normal.








 Good to know!...poor man's ABS recycle!


----------



## 93passatglxvr6 (Oct 2, 2010)

*try this*

where you sure to test the pump to make sure it was running. I just fixed my same problem and the pump wasnt working. but also on the pump there is a pressure switch the pressure switch might need replaced also


----------

